# Fluch der Karibik: Gespräche über Reboot mit Deadpool-Autoren



## AliciaKo (24. Oktober 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Fluch der Karibik: Gespräche über Reboot mit Deadpool-Autoren* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Fluch der Karibik: Gespräche über Reboot mit Deadpool-Autoren*


----------



## Frullo (24. Oktober 2018)

Bitte... NICHT!


----------



## LOX-TT (24. Oktober 2018)

Mir geht dieser Reboot-Wahn auch auf den Zeiger


----------



## Desotho (24. Oktober 2018)

Meine Einschätzung: Fail mit Ansage.
Natürlich hängt nicht alles an Johnny Depp, aber der neue Darsteller wird sich daran messen lassen müssen und auch seine eigene Interpretation finden müssen. Die Gefahr ist hoch, dass es einfach nur ein schlechterer Abklatsch wird.


----------



## golani79 (24. Oktober 2018)

Ist die Kreativität mittlerweile wirklich krepiert?

Wieso muss von allem ein Reboot kommen - auch, wenns noch gar nicht so alt ist?
Wie wäre es mal, mit neuen interessanten Geschichten und Figuren, anstatt immer nur Sachen neu aufzuwärmen, nur weil die halt erfolgreich waren ... oh boy ... -.-


----------



## Pherim (24. Oktober 2018)

Der erste Teil ist so wie er ist praktisch perfekt, da gibt es nichts zu rütteln. Die anderen... naja. Aber Reboot muss ja nicht heißen, dass alles vorher nicht mehr gilt. Neue Filme mit neuen Charakteren, aber im gleichen Setting wären ja in Ordnung. Solange nicht versucht wird, Jack Sparrow in irgendeiner Form zu kopieren, sondern etwas neues gemacht wird.


----------



## Worrel (24. Oktober 2018)

> Es ist allerdings unklar, ob es sich bei dem Reboot um eine Fortsetzung um diese jüngeren Charaktere


... was dann aber kein Reboot, sondern eben eine simple Fortsetzung wäre. Nur weil dann Jack Sparrow keine oder kaum eine Rolle in dem Film spielt, ist das ja nicht plötzlich ein "Reboot". Ein "Reboot" wäre es nur, wenn man die Story auf Null zurücksetzt und nochmal von vorne erzählt. Und das wäre bei den vorgelegten ersten drei Filmen der Reihe ein saumäßig dumme Idee, weil man da qualitativ nur den Kürzeren ziehen kann.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (25. Oktober 2018)

Pherim schrieb:


> Der erste Teil ist so wie er ist praktisch perfekt, da gibt es nichts zu rütteln. Die anderen... naja.



Finde ich auch. Der zweite war bereits enttäuschend, der dritte gehört zu den ganz wenigen Filmen, die ich mir nicht einmal bis zu Ende angeschaut habe, und danach habe ich um das Franchise einen weiten Bogen gemacht...


----------



## LOX-TT (25. Oktober 2018)

Teil 1 kann man denk ich trotz seines noch recht jungen Alters als Kult-Film einstufen, vor allem im Subgenre der Piraten-Filme.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Oktober 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Teil 1 kann man denk ich trotz seines noch recht jungen Alters als Kult-Film einstufen, vor allem im Subgenre der Piraten-Filme.


Auf jeden Fall der Rundeste Teil von allem.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## LOX-TT (25. Oktober 2018)

und er funktioniert auch wunderbar alleine, anders als die Nachfolger.


----------



## Worrel (25. Oktober 2018)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Finde ich auch. Der zweite war bereits enttäuschend, der dritte gehört zu den ganz wenigen Filmen, die ich mir nicht einmal bis zu Ende angeschaut habe, und danach habe ich um das Franchise einen weiten Bogen gemacht...


Kann ich gerade überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen - ich finde die Doppelfolge aus 2+3 ergänzt den Erstling recht perfekt zur Trilogie. Alleine schon die epische Strudel Schlacht und der perfekte Abschluß der Davy Jones Story machen den dritten Teil sehenswert.
Gut, die surrealistische Wüste im Reich der Toten ist vielleicht nicht jedermanns Geschmack - ich fand das allerdings klasse. I ♥ Surrealismus.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (26. Oktober 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Gut, die surrealistische Wüste im Reich der Toten ist vielleicht nicht jedermanns Geschmack - ich fand das allerdings klasse. I ♥ Surrealismus.



Ich nicht, und ich glaube genau da hab ich umgeschaltet. Ist aber auch nicht so, dass mir der Film vorher irgendwie gefallen hätte. Teil 1 war ein hübscher Piratenfilm mit ein paar Gruselelementen,  Teil 2 und folgende, waren dann nur noch überdrehter Klamauk.


----------



## Worrel (26. Oktober 2018)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Ich nicht, und ich glaube genau da hab ich umgeschaltet. Ist aber auch nicht so, dass mir der Film vorher irgendwie gefallen hätte. Teil 1 war ein hübscher Piratenfilm mit ein paar Gruselelementen,  Teil 2 und folgende, waren dann nur noch überdrehter Klamauk.


Hast du beim ersten Film nicht aufgepaßt? da gab es doch ebenso Klamauk - angefangen bei den doofen Wachen und dem "Dick und Doof" Pärchen bei den Geisterpiraten, die dann mit Regenschirm und 
 Kleidern verkleidet als Köder in einem kleinen Böötchen saßen über Jack's Ankunft ("Schiff? welches Schiff?"), die bekloppte Story von Jacks Flucht von der Insel, seine verdienten und unverdienten Ohrfeigen ist selbst der erste Film neben Action und Piraterie voll mit Klamauk.

Ich finde im Gegenteil gerade den Anfang des zweiten Films für einen Disney Familien Film überraschend deprimierend.

Außerdem bietet Teil drei noch einen epischen Kampf zweier Schiffe in einem Strudel.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (27. Oktober 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Hast du beim ersten Film nicht aufgepaßt? da gab es doch ebenso Klamauk



Aber eben keinen überdrehten Klamauk, sondern passenden Klamauk. Keine Tintenfischköpfe aus der Muppets-Show usw.


----------

